

Why we need Steve Jobs - aj
http://www.newsweek.com/id/203361

======
Kototama
Repost of <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=671977>

~~~
aj
Missed it.. Wonder how come HN allowed it through..

~~~
rms
The other one went to the printer friendly.

Basically, the dupe filter doesn't try very hard. It counts www.x.com and
x.com as different stories.

